# Tyres



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

What kind of mileage do you expect/get from tyres?

Putting this up after reading posts in another thread about tyre recommendations and mileage people were getting out of in some cases very expensive tyres. Some were managing 10k miles.
I buy the cheapest i can get on blackcircle mytyres etc pay never more than £55fitted and I'm gutted if i don't get 30k miles out of them. Had40k out of one set. Been doing this on mine and wifes car and both are the same. I drive 
over 35k miles a year mixture of roads up here in Wales in all weathers and never had problem with handling noise etc.
I know tracking can affect too which i keep an eye on wear to monitor but never get done more than once a year.
Rears on mine are originals on car at mo and have done 95k miles, down to 2.8mm so due to change soon.


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Depends really, i'm happy with 12k for the fronts. I am running Bridgestone Potenza's, but, I drive my Civic like I stole it. The more expensive tyres tend to give better grip (especially in the wet) and a more consistent feel, especially when pushing the car a bit harder on the winding back roads.

It's less about the number of miles, but the confidence a tyre gives me for my style of driving.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I get 9k on front with GoodYears f1 good quality rubber wear quicker than hard rubber usually found on cheap tyres but I would't risk my safety just to save few pounds...

As my family own tyre shop some time ago I know how important good tyres are.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

All depends how you drive really. I driven cars with cheap tyres and i driven cars with expensive tyres, sitting on a motorway or driving normally your be hard pushed to tell the difference but when you start pushing the car the difference is massive. Depends on the sportiness of the car as well, a powerful car with well set up suspension will put more stress on the tyres and hence wear them faster.

I shaved a few mill off each tyres in my scoob on a driver training day. I be extremely happy to get 15k from my tyres.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You can't compare braking distance in emergency where cheap tyres have much longer stopping distance ... You never know when You may need to stop You car quick safely no matter if You drive fast or slow


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Harder compounds will wear longer, softer (grippy/sporty) tyres will not. It's just depends what you want from a tyre.

My car came from the garage with things made of coal, power on round corners and they would just let go and I'd drift wide. I changed them with 6mm left on them because I didn't fancy ending up in a ditch/someone's front garden. I'm sure they'd last forever.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Depends on the car (size, weight, power) too.

In March this year, the other half traded in a 1.0 Yaris on an 04 plate with just shy of 55,000 miles on it in that, may have (2004 build date), still had the original Michelin or Continental tyres on the rear and they still had quite a bit of tread all the way across them. 

She'd only had the car since 2009 so I'm going solely on the tyre build date.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

its like comparing apples and oranges.

I go for Conti Sport 3s and get 7-8k from the front and 20k from the rears.

love them though and they arent too expensive.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've never really paid attention to durability and mileage but I'm on 10k on a pair of Hankooks on the front of a diesel Civic. Plenty of tread on them still. I'd say I'd get another 10k at least from them. Backs were on the car when I bought it so no idea of mileage on them. Can't say I've ever had a car long enough to see a rear pair off on a front wheel drive car from start to finish. Only rears I've changed on a front wheel drive car were because one wore out from being under inflated.

As said though, different compounds are more durable than others but a trade off is grip.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

To expect 30k miles from a budget tyre means you literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others.

Sound harsh?

Good rubber is as important as good brakes. Perhaps even more important in certain environments. Your brakes stop the wheels turning, but they don't stop the car. The rubber stops the car.

I used to buy the cheapest junk I could, but not since I've done the tiniest bit of research which opened my eyes to the importance of a decent tyre.

That's not to say you need to buy a performance tyre with a soft compound that will wear in 10k, but assuming you drive easy, a set of Michelins will last you about as long as your budget tyre, and may save your life, too.

Personally, I'm attracted to All Season tyres, now. I don't need performance quality in the dry, and I like the extra safety they bring in the hectic winter months.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tomah said:


> To expect 30k miles from a budget tyre means you literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others.
> 
> Sound harsh?
> 
> ...


I would say consideration for my safety and families is quite high on my list of priorities.
As said i drive a lot of miles a year and see my fair share of stupid driving causing me to take avoiding action, can't ever think that I've skidded or had a thought of the tyres let me down there. I don't drive too carefully as well, as some days im late for appointments!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

tomah said:


> To expect 30k miles from a budget tyre means you literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others.
> 
> Sound harsh?
> 
> ...


+1 :thumb:

i only run michelin because they last forever on my car ive done 13k and they are still on 6mm!

they stop amazingly well and u can blast through standing water on a motorway at 80+ and not worry, I can look to the car next to me and see them skirming around in fear because they are aqua-plaining.

I had a set of dunlops which we're great but only lasted 15k and didnt resist against aqua plaining as well.

would never buy budget tyres.

its like oil and brake pads- u wudnt put asda smart price oil and fit £10 brake pads so y skimp on tyres!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll probably get 3k from my falken 452 rears as theyre so rediculously cambered :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> I would say consideration for my safety and families is quite high on my list of priorities.
> *As said i drive a lot of miles a year and see my fair share of stupid driving causing me to take avoiding action, can't ever think that I've skidded or had a thought of the tyres let me down there*. I don't drive too carefully as well, as some days im late for appointments!


Can I ask what tyres you've got fitted?

I do quite heavily agree with your comment. I think the vast majority of the "ditchfinder" phenomenon is armchair warrior hype combined with irresponsible driving.

I bought a set of BMW MV replica alloys which came with a set of, according to the internetz, ditchfinders mounted (Nankang NS-II). Did about 25,000 miles on them in sun, rain and snow and never had a single complaint with them.

The inner edges of the fronts ended up wearing through due to back tracking/alignment so ended up replacing all 4 during a 25% offer at Costco. Replaced them with the amazingtastic Michelin Pilot Sport 2's that everyone on the BMW forums raved about and I can honestly say I didn't notice any difference when driving.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> i only run michelin because they last forever on my car ive done 13k and they are still on 6mm!
> 
> ...


Who decide's what a Budget tyre is, a Michelin will do the most miles, a Bridgestone will cost the least/mile, Yokohama will give you the most grip & feel.

A Kumho is classed as a budget, it provide's more grip and feel than a Bridge/Michelin. Whislt the Kumho may cost less to purchase, long term it will cost more as it won't do as many miles, so does that make Michelin/Bridgestone the budget brands???


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Can I ask what tyres you've got fitted?
> 
> I do quite heavily agree with your comment. I think the vast majority of the "ditchfinder" phenomenon is armchair warrior hype combined with irresponsible driving.
> 
> ...


They are called Goodrides. Know nothing about them apart from they cost about £50 fitted. I'll have to check receipt to see what miles I've had so far.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I bought a set of BMW MV replica alloys which came with a set of, according to the internetz, ditchfinders mounted (Nankang NS-II). Did about 25,000 miles on them in sun, rain and snow and never had a single complaint with them.
> 
> The inner edges of the fronts ended up wearing through due to back tracking/alignment so ended up replacing all 4 during a 25% offer at Costco. Replaced them with the amazingtastic Michelin Pilot Sport 2's that everyone on the BMW forums raved about and I can honestly say I didn't notice any difference when driving.


Normallly the rubber crack's on a Nankang before it wears out, Michelin also have a hard compound and whist it will perish it'll out last Nankang.

I wonder if insurance company's will be able to make poloicy's higher depending what star rating your tyres are according to the new tyre label system. .


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

avit88 said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> i only run michelin because they last forever on my car ive done 13k and they are still on 6mm!
> 
> ...


How can you tell at 80 what tyres are fitted to the squirming car next to you and what state the tread is in?
As for standing water i can assure you I live in North Wales and can be regularly doing that speed in the worst of weather Wales can put out and never had a car squirming.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> How can you tell at 80 what tyres are fitted to the squirming car next to you and what state the tread is in?
> As for standing water i can assure you I live in North Wales and can be regularly doing that speed in the worst of weather Wales can put out and never had a car squirming.


lol - made me chuckle. - good point


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> I would say consideration for my safety and families is quite high on my list of priorities.
> As said i drive a lot of miles a year and see my fair share of stupid driving causing me to take avoiding action, can't ever think that I've skidded or had a thought of the tyres let me down there. I don't drive too carefully as well, as some days im late for appointments!


Like I said, I used to do the same. Just bought the cheapest. Often Kenda's, which aren't the worst, but still budget.

Also like you, I've never had a real 'problem' with the budgets.

However, it only takes one idiot to pull out in front of you in the wet to leave you with a feeling of regret. Especially with family in the car with you.

It hurts to pay out perhaps twice the price, but it's too risky. A good tyre is like an insurance policy for the 'just in case'.

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not knocking the big brands like Goodyear or Michelin but i only do about 5/6 k in each car and i was told by a mate who's a tyre fitter as i like performance driving and the odd trackday something like falken or toyo's are a better bet as well as the fact the top end tyres will probably perish as well before i use wear them out, yes they wear faster but are easily as grippy as other tyres and alot more sensibly priced


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

tomah said:


> To expect 30k miles from a budget tyre means you literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others.
> 
> Sound harsh?
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD! I can't believe you have "literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others" EVERYONE knows winter tyres are better below 7deg. You show complete disrespect for all road users by not fitting them! I've used them for years and would never go back to teh deathtraps that are all season tyres! :wave: :lol:

While I mostly agree with your sentiment, you sound like a reformed smoker, you used to buy the cheapest and by all accounts had no problems....but now you've 'seen the light' it's absurd for anyone else to buy the cheapest?! :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

G.P said:


> Who decide's what a Budget tyre is, a Michelin will do the most miles, a Bridgestone will cost the least/mile, Yokohama will give you the most grip & feel.
> 
> A Kumho is classed as a budget, it provide's more grip and feel than a Bridge/Michelin. Whislt the Kumho may cost less to purchase, long term it will cost more as it won't do as many miles, so does that make Michelin/Bridgestone the budget brands???


Second that I'm on set of Kumho now and have to say performance of this tyre is great


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

avit88 said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> i only run michelin because they last forever on my car ive done 13k and they are still on 6mm!
> 
> ...


If the conditions are so that there's standing water on the motorway, then 80+mph probably isn't an appropriate speed.

So top brand tyres = false sense of security?



Bero said:


> OH MY GOD! I can't believe you have "literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others" EVERYONE knows winter tyres are better below 7deg. You show complete disrespect for all road users by not fitting them! I've used them for years and would never go back to teh deathtraps that are all season tyres! :wave: :lol:


I'm (well my Lexus RX300) is still on my winter tyres :devil: and I think they're doing a grand job


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kumho's for me.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

m1pui said:


> So top brand tyres = false sense of security?


Yes, as If you want a tyre to stop quick then Nokian proved that in a recent stopping test. .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> its like comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> I go for Conti Sport 3s and get 7-8k from the front and 20k from the rears.
> 
> love them though and they *arent too expensive*.


£245 each for mine


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> How can you tell at 80 what tyres are fitted to the squirming car next to you and what state the tread is in?
> As for standing water i can assure you I live in North Wales and can be regularly doing that speed in the worst of weather Wales can put out and never had a car squirming.


well simple observation really, as soon as they hit the water they sh*t their pants and brake at the least coz there car has become unstable due to worn as u say, or cheap tyres.

mine are better and the car doesnt move around when it hits the water because its gripping more.

I categorize the latter to be a sign of a good quality tyre.(or one of the things before all u haters start banging on)


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

80 isn't really a suitable speed for driving in standing water.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

G.P said:


> Who decide's what a Budget tyre is, a Michelin will do the most miles, a Bridgestone will cost the least/mile, Yokohama will give you the most grip & feel.
> 
> A Kumho is classed as a budget, it provide's more grip and feel than a Bridge/Michelin. Whislt the Kumho may cost less to purchase, long term it will cost more as it won't do as many miles, so does that make Michelin/Bridgestone the budget brands???


no- quite simply yes a kumho might be marginally better than a michelin etc in grip, but the michelin etc will no doubt beat it for wear, quietness, aquaplain resistance.

so really a premium tyre performs above average in all areas.

granted due to how their made ie hard or soft rubber compound, some other tyres will be better at say grip etc but u will prob find the yokos wear alot faster...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> 80 isn't really a suitable speed for driving in standing water.


sorry this is a tyre thread not a "lets criticize someone for doing what 99% of the population have done at some point in their lives and try and make them feel guilty thread"

thanks


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> OH MY GOD! I can't believe you have "literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others" EVERYONE knows winter tyres are better below 7deg. You show complete disrespect for all road users by not fitting them! I've used them for years and would never go back to teh deathtraps that are all season tyres! :wave: :lol:
> 
> While I mostly agree with your sentiment, you sound like a reformed smoker, you used to buy the cheapest and by all accounts had no problems....but now you've 'seen the light' it's absurd for anyone else to buy the cheapest?! :thumb:


tbf not everyone can afford to buy 2 sets of tyres and all season are better than the summer tyres that most ppl ride around in in the winter!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

avit88 said:


> well simple observation really, as soon as they hit the water they sh*t their pants and brake at the least coz there car has become unstable due to worn as u say, or cheap tyres.
> 
> mine are better and the car doesnt move around when it hits the water because its gripping more.
> 
> I categorize the latter to be a sign of a good quality tyre.(or one of the things before all u haters start banging on)


Tread pattern is as much of a factor in their performance on standing water that you're taking notice of


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> 80 isn't really a suitable speed for driving in standing water.


no but neither is stamping hard on the brakes when it gets a bit hairy but people still do it lol.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

avit88 said:


> sorry this is a tyre thread not a "lets criticize someone for doing what 99% of the population have done at some point in their lives and try and make them feel guilty thread"
> 
> thanks


No ones trying to make you feel guilty.

It's one thing to speculate that a lesser brand of tyre won't perform as well as a premium brand one. But you're speculating that from looking at the car next to you when you really have no idea whatsoever which tyres are fitted :lol:

Further it's like what i said earlier. People slag off these tyres due to
a) Wildfire rumour 
b) Poor driving choices.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> £245 each for mine


lol, whatever you do dont buy a car with runflats, you'll have a heart attack every time you replce one :doublesho:doublesho

I hope to get around 10-12K from the Bridgestone's (Approx 2 years driving) :thumb: Thats a big HOPE


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a Michelin tyre..









And here's a Michelin tyre which is more likely fitted to a run of the mill family car. And I bet it doesn't resist aquaplaning as well as the one above or some directional lesser brand tyres. But it's still a Michelin.









Here's another one, which is


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Here's a Michelin tyre..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh i dont think any of us can start stating a tyre's characteristics from just looking at them...

to get back on topic i think ppl should choose a tyre that suits their driving and mileage.

for example i do lots of miles in all weathers so i chose michelin because it wears well etc.
i drive quick but i dont have a powerful enough car that wud munch thru a set of michelins so a softer tyre for me wud be pointless!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

avit88 said:


> tbf not everyone can afford to buy 2 sets of tyres and all season are better than the summer tyres that most ppl ride around in in the winter!


Tongue firmly in cheek with my comment, but it goes back to my point to tomah - some people can't afford winter wheels, some can't afford winter tyres, some can't afford anything more than budget tyres. No need to preach about it. :thumb:

Buy as good as you're comfortable with, be happy and avoid internet arguments. :thumb::thumb:

p.s. I don't get the 'can't afford' for most things, it's a matter of priorities. It would be more accurate to say it's too low a priority for me to spend the money on.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> Tongue firmly in cheek with my comment, but it goes back to my point to tomah - some people can't afford winter wheels, some can't afford winter tyres, some can't afford anything more than budget tyres. No need to preach about it. :thumb:
> 
> Buy as good as you're comfortable with, be happy and avoid internet arguments. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> p.s. I don't get the 'can't afford' for most things, it's a matter of priorities. It would be more accurate to say it's too low a priority for me to spend the money on.


im not arguing mate, id love winter tyres! i seen the videos of them and they look great, i just simply dont have anywhere to store my summer wheels and tyres through the winter!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> £245 each for mine


what size???

mine are 225/40/18/Y and priced around £130


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Slightly Off topic but Tesco do tyres.

Where did this come from?

It must be run in conjunction with another company but its another place to search.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

alipman said:


> Slightly Off topic but Tesco do tyres.
> 
> Where did this come from?
> 
> It must be run in conjunction with another company but its another place to search.


yes think its just blackcircles, great if u have a clubcard though! think of the points!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Sounds about right.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it would be interesting to see what tyres ppl have had and the miles they got from them:
I'll start:

With a mixture of spirited and relaxed driving

Dunlop sports sp01 - 15k approx
Conti Eco Contact 3 - 15k approx


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

avit88 said:


> well simple observation really, as soon as they hit the water they sh*t their pants and brake at the least coz there car has become unstable due to worn as u say, or cheap tyres.
> 
> mine are better and the car doesnt move around when it hits the water because its gripping more.
> 
> I categorize the latter to be a sign of a good quality tyre.(or one of the things before all u haters start banging on)


So that's bad driving causing the car to be unsteady not the tyres.
As for 'simple observation' if you are doing 80 I refuse to believe you can tell what tyres the car of a crap driver has on next to you. Plus I've been driving 25years next month and never had a car aquaplane, mainly because I adjust my driving style to suit the conditions.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> So that's bad driving causing the car to be unsteady not the tyres.
> As for 'simple observation' if you are doing 80 I refuse to believe you can tell what tyres the car of a crap driver has on next to you. Plus I've been driving 25years next month and never had a car aquaplane, mainly because I adjust my driving style to suit the conditions.


i never said i could tell what tyres they were.
and to keep in with the tone of ur remark- great i'll make u a medal!

stop with the hating


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

avit88 said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what tyres ppl have had and the miles they got from them:
> I'll start:
> 
> With a mixture of spirited and relaxed driving
> ...


Michelin Pilot Primacy HP - 25k for fronts.
Then swapped the rears from fronts, so they have dont 25 + about 10k = 35k


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive only ever had one set of "cheap" tyres, Nankang NS-II, they didn't grip well at all and squealed when you tried to carry even the slightest amount of speed through a corner.

I would ever tell anyone to only buy a premium brand tyre, but the so called mid range tyres, Uniroyal, Toyo, Falken etc all do brilliant tyres for not much more money, to me its worth the extra few quid :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Some of the really cheap tyres nankangs/linglongs/wanli's etc are simply shocking i would always say avoid but as said above a good mid range tyre can easily give the big boys a run for their money


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mid range or premium for me...all depends on the type of miles you do. But even then certain brands i have been on round bends at 70ish the car remains stable and firmly planted. 

i would never put a ditch finder on it is just not worth it, you only have four points of contact with the road i thing they demand respect, does not matter how good you are a driver tbh if you need to slam on or take avoiding action then it is obvious the softer compound is going to grip more strongly i would sacrifice a few thousand miles for that. 

I have purposely avoided getting into a brand debate but we have contis, michelins and good years (only efficient grip which are a bit woolie sometimes where the michelins would be more focused)...i personally do not like conti's i find the ride a bit more harshly (in the same type of car) - again a personal taste.

As for mileage thing well i did about 10-11K on my michelin PS3's at the front (till i got forced to change) and still had 6.5mm tread on, you can get a really good mileage from slightly softer compounds without taking a lot of life out of them. I do wonder how some people only get 10K out of them though...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> So that's bad driving causing the car to be unsteady not the tyres.
> As for 'simple observation' if you are doing 80 I refuse to believe you can tell what tyres the car of a crap driver has on next to you. Plus I've been driving 25years next month and never had a car aquaplane, mainly because I adjust my driving style to suit the conditions.


okay you can adjust your driving style still does not stop the clowns around you from doing something daft or the great potholed roads of Britain's highway springing surprises.

never say never fine you have 25 years experience that clown/highway issue is not going to give a hoot!

even if it is an extra 20 quid or so a corner i would prefer to pay it out for my own safety.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

avit88 said:


> no- quite simply yes a kumho might be marginally better than a michelin etc in grip, but the michelin etc will no doubt beat it for wear, quietness, aquaplain resistance.
> 
> so really a premium tyre performs above average in all areas.
> 
> granted due to how their made ie hard or soft rubber compound, some other tyres will be better at say grip etc but u will prob find the yokos wear alot faster...


Michelin make tyres to do many miles (but that does not mean to say your saving money) so don't really compare to Kumho's grip or feel level, the Mich will run quieter as it has weak sidewalls which is what causes lack of feel.

The KU39 will aquaplain before a PS2, but not the PS3, but not much init. .



m1pui said:


> Here's a Michelin tyre..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tyre in the photo at the top will aquaplan before the one in the bottom photo, which is why good tyre company's are no longer producing 'v' tread patterns. .


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

G.P said:


> Michelin make tyres to do many miles (but that does not mean to say your saving money) so don't really compare to Kumho's grip or feel level, the Mich will run quieter as it has weak sidewalls which is what causes lack of feel.
> 
> The KU39 will aquaplain before a PS2, but not the PS3, but not much init. .
> 
> *The tyre in the photo at the top will aquaplan before the one in the bottom photo, which is why good tyre company's are no longer producing 'v' tread patterns. *.


thats what i thought but i aint qualified to say so. I got the bottom ones


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

avit88 said:


> i never said i could tell what tyres they were.
> and to keep in with the tone of ur remark- great i'll make u a medal!
> 
> stop with the hating


Not after a medal or any praise, i was actually surprised when i realised that its 25 years. Just commenting that I'd never had a car aquaplane which is more to driving style than tyres.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> What kind of mileage do you expect/get from tyres?
> 
> Putting this up after reading posts in another thread about tyre recommendations and mileage people were getting out of in some cases very expensive tyres. Some were managing 10k miles.
> I buy the cheapest i can get on blackcircle mytyres etc pay never more than £55fitted and I'm gutted if i don't get 30k miles out of them. Had40k out of one set. Been doing this on mine and wifes car and both are the same. I drive
> ...


Then you aren't going fast enough :driver::devil::lol:

I've never got close to that figure and I have had several years driving for economy but usually only getting 24k or so out of economy tyres from premium brands. I say it like that as there is more to consider than just premium or budget. An economy tyre from a premium brand might not perform so well as a premium tyre from a budget brand, just the same as an economy tyre from a budget brand will probably outlast a premium tyre from a premium brand

Had Falken 452s before, cheap and grippy, but sometimes you could almost feel the grip moving, which surely wasn't a good thing  Didn't last too long either but wasn't taking figures then. Last set were Eagle NCT5 on 16s at £65 a corner, lasted easily into the 20ks one tyre is unusuable due to uneven wear from suspension but the rest are passable. Current tyres are Eagle F1s on 17s at £110 a corner. 2mm of wear in 6100 with 6 remaining so looking for 18k from them, not bad at all considering the silly grip they have so premium premium for me from now on. If I reduce mileage here and there that should last 2 years, minus 6 months or more for the track day


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

For all the comments about losing grip on corners(ditchfinders) etc is that not down to driving too fast rather than tyres?
Unless a tyre is bald, or road conditions bad ie oil, diesel, it's quite extreme to get a car to lose groping through normal driving.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> For all the comments about losing grip on corners(ditchfinders) etc is that not down to driving too fast rather than tyres?
> Unless a tyre is bald, or road conditions bad ie oil, diesel, it's quite extreme to get a car to lose groping through normal driving.


yeh pretty much


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> For all the comments about losing grip on corners(ditchfinders) etc is that not down to driving too fast rather than tyres?
> Unless a tyre is bald, or road conditions bad ie oil, diesel, it's quite extreme to get a car to lose groping through normal driving.


technically you could loose grip any time even in a straight line  not just because the nickname is ditchfinders...does not imply corners.

i drive sensibly and even then if you need to slam/accelerating away in the rain even with all the modern computer wizardy end of the day it is still down to the tyres and what grip they can provide...so yes it is perfectly plausible tbh...does not imply i was going to quick it is just happens...

i have one particular situation on the original pirellis that my car came with plenty of tread but it had one trait if it had been raining broken up road surface which the council still have done nothing about bugger all traction and no i was not going for it in anyway...anti spin kicks in...shoved michelins on or even the good years it is wearing on the front no problem any more at all...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> what size???
> 
> mine are 225/40/18/Y and priced around £130


235/40/19Y XL

Wish I could find them for £130!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The 406 tends to last 2 years between front tyres.Pirelli on that.The rears got changed in Jan,they lasted about 4 years.
Im hoping the 407 is atleast as good.It has Maxxis on at the moment,Im pleasantly suprised with them.The grip awesomely in the dry.Ive heard they arent so hot in the wet but Ive had no issues.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just gone for maxxis on the other halfs car, they have been very good in all conditions so far:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Bero said:


> I can't believe you have "literally have no consideration of your own life, or the life of others" EVERYONE knows winter tyres are better below 7deg. You show complete disrespect for all road users by not fitting them! I've used them for years and would never go back to teh deathtraps that are all season tyres! :wave: :lol:
> 
> While I mostly agree with your sentiment, you sound like a reformed smoker, you used to buy the cheapest and by all accounts had no problems....but now you've 'seen the light' it's absurd for anyone else to buy the cheapest?! :thumb:


Not fully sure what you're getting at, Bero. I know winter tyres are best for below 7 degrees, that's why I'd buy All Season tyres (not to be mistaken for 'all weather') like Vredestein Quatrac 3's, Hankook Optimo 4S, or Goodyear 4Seasons. They work as well as, or better than, cheap winter tyres in winter conditions.

Thus, I'm not showing disrespect to anyone. I'm buying the safest tyre possible without having two sets of decent tyres.

I had no problems with budget tyres in that I never had an accident in them. However, a set of Rainsport 2's are noticeably more comfortable, especially in wet weather.

Perhaps I laid it on a little heavy in trying to dissuade the use of budget tyres, but since they're *proven* to be less effective at the important things such as stopping, and since it's real people who drive about in cars that are dependant on them performing adequately in order to keep them alive, then I don't think I overstated things too much.

I mean, it's not like I'm arguing over the importance of staying away from budget kennels for your pet dog. It's _people_ who are in cars, and the only thing touching the road when they're driving about is a few square inches of rubber.

If you spend £55 on a budget, you're probably going to get something like Rainsport 2's for less than £100. So, when you change a set of front tyres, your out less than £100 extra. To put that in perspective, that's not much more than one fill up of fuel. If your safety on the road isn't worth that, then there's not much more I can say.

Don't shoot the messenger. I'm glad of the day someone talked sense into my cheapskate brain. :thumb:


----------

